# Drizzt's Armory: Weapons of War (5e official)



## TheLe

The Le Games presents Drizzt's Armory: Weapons of War - a new 5e Compatible book! Enter the dark passages of the Forgotten Realms and arm yourself with these weapons of war! 



Inside you'll find:

*Get it now at DMG!*

• Aegis Fang (added 02-10-2016)
• Blood Hammer
• Charmed Blade
• Death Fist
• Elmister's Tears
• Ember Blade
• Heavenly Mace
• IcingDeath
• Impiltur's Purifyer
• Khazid'hea
• Mirabar Mace
• Neverwinter Bow
• Quiver of Anariel
• Spear of Myth Drannor
• Taulmaril the Heartseeker
• Torm Ring
• Twinkle
• Wand of Delzoun

*Get it now at DMG!*

Preview:


----------



## chibi graz'zt

I want to buy this, but no Aegis Fang? No Charon's Claw?


----------



## TheLe

Sorry, there is no Charon's Claw at this time. However, I revised the book yesterday and added *Aegis Fang*!


----------

